# Drilling frame for rear brake



## cycling_caveman (Sep 8, 2006)

I have an aluminium track frame which hasn't been drilled for a rear brake. Does anyone know if a frame builder would be able to drill the little bar between the seatstays so i could fit a dual pivot rear brake? Oherwise I would even consider having bosses put on it for cants'. I am new to fixed gear and ideally would have a flip-flop hub so i could ride singlespeed occasionally. Any advice would be much appreciated.


----------



## asterisk (Oct 21, 2003)

It's hard to say without seeing a photo of the tube but I'd bet not. It probably wasn't welded or designed to cope with the forces a brake would exert on that particular point of the frame. Also taking away any material will probably weaken the bridge.


----------



## cycling_caveman (Sep 8, 2006)

here is a photo of the bridge. It's a specialized frame, but the welds are like those found on a cannondale frame.


----------



## bigbadwimp (Dec 12, 2005)

Do you need a rear brake that bad?


----------



## tamu (Apr 16, 2006)

nice, pic.. included a ruler and everything..

anyways, I wouldnt run one.. I rode my bike ss with only an emergency brake for about a week (someone ran into me.. and the seam on the rim was out of line.. every time I braked it was bad.. I usually just jumped off.. )

I think 1 break is enough for ss, provided you arnt doing anything stupid around stupid people.. and its fine for a fixie too.


----------



## innergel (Jun 14, 2002)

Swap out the fork and add a front brake. That will be plenty to stop that bike and you won't possibly compromise the frame by drilling it back there.


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

*Plate mount.*

A cleanly-drilled brake bolt hole in the middle of the seat stay bridge isn't going to compromise the strength your frame.

But the old tried-and-true plate mount might be a better idea. Unless you measured the bridge-to-rim distance, the bridge might be too high for good-quality brakes to reach, as it is on a lot of track frames. Because there's no center brake mounting block, tightening the brake bolt is tricky—it's very easy to crush the bridge tube. Don't ask me how I know  

A plate mount generally looks terrible, but it works. You can shift it up and down to precisely where you need it, lets you find out if you really need a rear brake before you do decide to drill a hole in the frame, and leaves the frame in original condition should you sell the bike.

Sorry about the low-res picture, but you get the idea. A plate mount certainly could be made to look nicer than the one in that photo.


----------



## cycling_caveman (Sep 8, 2006)

thanks for that. I guess i was keen to have a rear brake since this will be the first time i've ridden fixed and thought the ss option would be good for descents and long rides. I think i will take the plunge for now. I like the idea of a plate though. Kind of like stabilizers! However if i am not going to fit a rear brake i was thinking i may as well buy a fixed/fixed rear wheel, since i wouldnt want to ride ss without a rear brake. Is it possible to put a fixed cog on the free side of a fixed/free hub? ie use it as a fixed/fixed. Since a rear brake is pointless if i'm riding fixed.
thanks


----------



## oldfolksmashers (Apr 13, 2006)

snag a fixed/fixed flip flop. you can run a freewheel or fixed cog on the stepped threads. you cant put a fixed cog on the free side of a fixed/free.


----------

